# Problema con Reproductor MP3 "Flash Error"



## MartinRRR (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola

Tengo un problema..

Hace alrededor de un mes me compre un reproductor de MP3 marca KHOSS y un dia lo quise prender y no andubo se lo di a un amigo y me lo arreglo (no se que hiso) y ahora despues de un tiempo se volvio a romper..

Le pongo un pila, apreto play para prenderlo y se prende por 3 segundos y en el display dice "Flash Error" lo conecto a la PC y se prende el display y aparece esa imagen de que indica que esta conectado a la PC, pero en la PC no la reconoce... en Mi PC no aparece el disco extraible... por lo tanto no puedo formatearlo, ni actualizar el Firmware. :enfadado:

Haciendo click derecho en Mi PC y seleccionando "Admisitrar", llendo a "Almacenamiento" y a "Medios de almacenamiento extraibles" aparece un icono que se llama "Medio" y dentro otro dispositivo que se llama "MP3" y al hacerle doble click aparece esta ventana 







Tengo Windows XP SP3, lo probe en Windows 7 y tampoco andubo y no trajo ningun CD

Muchas Gracias Por su ayuda 

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2010)

para no darte falsas experanzas, yo diria que revisaras bien si no se le solto algun componentes interno como resistencias, condensadores, etc... como un chequeo general fisico. porque al parecer lo que paso fue que se cayo y cuando eso sucede no hay un manael de procedimiento que tenga ese nuemero de falla, osea que puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

ase tiempo me llego al taller un amigo que tenia algo parecido con un mp3 y no podía borrarlo .lo agarre con mi Debian  y lo formatee sin problemas,intenta formatearlo con algún Linux si eso es lo que quieres,aunque también podría ser que se borro el flash y ay estas en problemas,tendrías que conseguir el firmware para volver a grabarlo
saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola, Gracias por sus respuestas

Revise la plaque y a simple vista esta todo en orden, asi que yo diria que la mano viene del lado del "Software".

Tendria que probar con algun Linux..
El firmware capaz lo consiga, pero como no me prende, ni tampoco aparece en Mi PC no tengo forma de actualizarle el Firmware.
Capaz Linux lo reconozca.

Voy a ver si consigo algun amigo con Linux, mientras, si se les ocurre otra posibilidad avisen

Muchas Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2010)

descargate  un disco live de ubuntu ,no ase falta instalarlo en tu pc ,funciona directa-mente desde el cdrom ,de paso por hay te gusta y lo instalas 
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download


----------

